# BLACK MAGIC'S STILL HERE....



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

ALL OUR #'S ARE THE SAME ,AND GOT 90% OF ALL THE CONSTRUCTION DONE
IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL US BETWEEN 10 AM AND 7 PM

BMH IS STRONG AND WE BE HERE FOR A LONG TIME.......WE JUST BOUGHT A NEW BUILDING FOR 475,000.00 SO WE AINT LEAVIN ANYTIME SOON......

OUR NEW SHOP IS BIGGER AND THE WAY I WANTED A SHOP!!!!!! SO FOR ALL THE HATERS WHO STILL RENT....EAT A DICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: 


PEACE, RON :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0 WHATS UP HOMIE gLAD TO HEAR YOUR UP AND RUNNING MOVING CAN BE A PAIN IN THE ASS SOMETIME


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:uh: ABOUT TIME WUERO,,,,


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

congrats Ron, there have been certain fools on this site tryin to bad mouth you and saying you closed down, they're haters homie, fuck em' show them wusup ...


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

good deal big ron.now get your ass to work :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Nov 28 2005, 08:23 PM~4295320
> *good deal big ron.now get your ass to work :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

SO YOU GONNA BE READY FOR THE 64 NEXT WEEK, GLAD TO HEAR YOUR UP AND RUNNING


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

damn homie how much for a fully wrapped frame for a g body big homie.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Nov 28 2005, 08:32 PM~4295383
> *damn homie how much for a fully wrapped frame for a g body big homie.
> *


damn dog i thought you were taking it to pitbull


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

thats right homie i cant wait to get down there. theres always gonna be haters just do what you do.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Nov 28 2005, 10:32 PM~4295383
> *damn homie how much for a fully wrapped frame for a g body big homie.
> *


1500.00 for 1/4'' and 1700.00 for 3/8'' plus core, or your frame first :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Nov 28 2005, 08:34 PM~4295403
> *damn dog i thought you were taking it to pitbull
> *


 :uh: well he has a shit load of work and I havent heard on when ima be moving out there yet. All I know is that im on the way out there but no date set yet. Im just checking out prices homie. There's nothing wrong with that is there :uh:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

congrats on the new building holmes


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 28 2005, 09:12 PM~4295235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nicely put :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Nov 28 2005, 10:38 PM~4295442
> *:uh:  well he has a shit load of work and I havent heard on when ima be moving out there yet. All I know is that im on the way out there but no date set yet. Im just checking out prices homie. There's nothing wrong with that is there :uh:
> *


YOU MOVING TO THE MIDWEST


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Nov 28 2005, 10:46 PM~4295522
> *congrats on the new building holmes
> *


I'M THINKIN OF PAINTING IT ALL BLACK .....GET IT :biggrin:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 28 2005, 10:11 PM~4295777
> *I'M THINKIN OF PAINTING IT ALL BLACK .....GET IT :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Time Bomb (Nov 26, 2001)

What up Ron. How's Trixy, she take the move okay???? lol.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

Wats goin on Ron, glad yall are back and doin it!

hey maybe you could help me out with this real quick?, thanks homie

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=220986&hl=


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Nov 29 2005, 12:04 AM~4296228
> *Wats goin on Ron, glad yall are back and doin it!
> 
> hey maybe you could help me out with this real quick?, thanks homie
> ...


I BUY 100 AT A TIME ,AND SOME SIT ON THE SELF FOR A WHILE....AND WITH NO LUBE ON THE O-RINGS ,IF THE HANDLE IS TURNED ALOT IT TEARS THE 2 O-RINGS......
JUST TAKE THE NEEDLE ASSY OUT , REMOVE THE TEE HANDLE AND THREAD IT THRU THE JAM NUT.....EASY FIX ,AND COSTS .30 CENTS


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 29 2005, 04:12 AM~4295235
> *ALL OUR #'S ARE THE SAME ,AND GOT 90% OF ALL THE CONSTRUCTION DONE
> IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL US BETWEEN 10 AM AND 7 PM
> 
> ...



Say homie I've been trying to reach you on the phn# that someone left on another post which was a cell I think, but have not gotten a reply back. If you can get back with me I would appreciate it (need some info on your products)


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 28 2005, 09:11 PM~4295777
> *I'M THINKIN OF PAINTING IT ALL BLACK .....GET IT :biggrin:
> *


Its gunna be hot in there :0 :biggrin:


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

Whats the new adress homie.......
whens the next K>O>S got the caddy workin now...


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Nov 29 2005, 07:41 AM~4297269
> *Whats the new adress homie.......
> whens the next K>O>S got the caddy workin now...
> *


1880 losse rd.
north las vegas, nevada 89030


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Nov 29 2005, 09:05 AM~4298031
> *1880 losse rd.
> north las vegas, nevada  89030
> *


 :uh: need a # carnales


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 29 2005, 12:12 AM~4295235
> *ALL OUR #'S ARE THE SAME ,AND GOT 90% OF ALL THE CONSTRUCTION DONE
> IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL US BETWEEN 10 AM AND 7 PM
> 
> ...



did you install a padded room for mark?


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Nov 29 2005, 11:06 AM~4298043
> *:uh:  need a # carnales
> *



phones should be back up today( 1-866-magic -33... if not try rons cell 702-400-9321


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

Any pictures of the new shop Ron?


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

I need some info on some products...Im interested in 3 pump setup...Is there a website for pricing???


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Nov 29 2005, 10:27 AM~4298519
> *I need some info on some products...Im interested in 3 pump setup...Is there a website for pricing???
> *


 :uh: yeah homie.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

hell ya dog


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Nov 29 2005, 01:36 PM~4299005
> *:uh:  yeah homie.
> *



Obviously you have no answers for me....So for your best interest take yourself to another topic :uh:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Nov 29 2005, 12:01 PM~4299208
> *Obviously you have no answers for me....So for your best interest take yourself to another topic  :uh:
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: Why dont you go fuck yourself :angry:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

I'm still here too Ron...  :wave:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Got Pics???? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Nov 29 2005, 12:27 PM~4298519
> *I need some info on some products...Im interested in 3 pump setup...Is there a website for pricing???
> *



www.blackmagichydraulics.com
hit me up if you have any ??'s


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Nov 29 2005, 04:15 PM~4300242
> *Got Pics????    LOL :biggrin:
> *


i'm sure they are coming.......lol


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Nov 29 2005, 04:16 PM~4300249
> *www.blackmagichydraulics.com
> hit me up if you have any ??'s
> *



Cool Thanks Homie....


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Nov 29 2005, 02:06 PM~4299233
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns: Why dont you go fuck yourself :angry:
> *


Nah...That's alright....Im Still busy fucking your mom....


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:thumbsup: Damn I could walk to the shop now.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 29 2005, 01:10 AM~4296279
> *I BUY 100 AT A TIME ,AND SOME SIT ON THE SELF FOR A WHILE....AND WITH NO LUBE ON THE O-RINGS ,IF THE HANDLE IS TURNED ALOT IT TEARS THE 2 O-RINGS......
> JUST TAKE THE NEEDLE ASSY OUT , REMOVE THE TEE HANDLE AND THREAD IT THRU THE JAM NUT.....EASY FIX ,AND COSTS .30 CENTS
> *


thanks for your help homie, keep up the good work. Ron (BMH) VERY VERY helpfull and customer service = 100%, Products = 100%

I would trust this guy anytime with my rides needs!


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Congrats Ron. Can u please call me.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Whats up ron,glad to hear the move went well.But damn doggin on us little shops that still rent thats fucked up bro,how about just dogg the shops that are closed down allready. :biggrin: :biggrin: Can't wait to see the new shop homie.


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

Check da siggy uffin:


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

Damn Ron good to hear from yo ugly ass..I'll check out the shop thurs after work...haha I'mma start acting like young willy and hang out at the shop 24/7 lol...nah I couldn't do that to ya. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 29 2005, 09:03 PM~4302518
> *Whats up ron,glad to hear the move went well.But damn doggin on us little shops that still rent thats fucked up bro,how about just dogg the shops that are closed down allready. :biggrin:  :biggrin: Can't wait to see the new shop homie.
> *


OH SHIT....THATS RITE....EATA DICK ALL YOU CLOSIN DOWN SHOP MOFO'S :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tupacrida4life_@Nov 29 2005, 10:45 PM~4303656
> *Check da siggy uffin:
> *


SWEET !!!!!! BUT YOU FORGOT THE ''ic'' AFTER THE ''L''


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Post pis of the new shop when you get the new camera working


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 30 2005, 03:33 AM~4304989
> *Post pis of the new shop when you get the new camera working
> *


Yea, lets see the DAMN THANG!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sup ron wondered where yall had got to ,cant wait for the super show next year so i can come n visit yall n spend more money :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHAT UP BIG DOGSSS


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

Yeah homie lets see the pics carnal


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 30 2005, 03:26 AM~4304979
> *SWEET !!!!!! BUT YOU FORGOT THE ''ic'' AFTER THE ''L''
> *


My bad


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## festersbaddream (Nov 20, 2003)

hey congrates ron on the new shop! u member those two crome pumps i bought from you a while back well now you can say there one!.. :angry: some punk basterd walked up to my car broke in and stole one of the pumps, a 500 watt sony amp, and a 10" sub in a box. :angry: but thats ok cause i just got my 5th job and i'm hopfully going to be going up there to be getting at least three more pumps of the same :biggrin: for my Rivi. OK OK well 1 full time and 4 part time jobs

So I'm going to need the directions to the new shop K :thumbsup:


----------



## 84lowcutty (Jun 2, 2005)

i was at the new shop few days back.looks good i didnt see the old 1 but this is nice and big,lot of space......anyways ron took over a hour out of seting up the shop 2 explain 2 me how 2 make my car better and giving me good ideas on what i need 2 do 2 get it the way i want it.........CUSTOMER SERVICE A+++++ products i soon will have 4 BM pumps in the trunk YA


----------



## Time Bomb (Nov 26, 2001)

You would think somebody as well known in the comp game as Ron would be an ass huh. , but my homie is always willing to help somebody out.. Gotta love this guy


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

whats up ron you ready for my impala this coming week? hit me up, when you want me to bring it next week monday tuesday wedsday what ever


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

What up Ron whats cracking in LV besides your butt.Is Mark still working for you?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

naw, mark isn't here anymore....
that shit about pat is funny ''eat a dick'' hahaha


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Taking it to the top for the DARKSIDE


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Nov 29 2005, 05:05 PM~4300149
> *I'm still here too Ron...   :wave:
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

SO WHEN IS THE NEXT K O S DAMMIT :biggrin: IN VEGAS


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Dec 1 2005, 02:59 PM~4314989
> *SO WHEN IS THE NEXT K O S DAMMIT :biggrin: IN VEGAS
> *


NEXT SUNDAY AT THE NEW SHOP....BAR-B-QUE AND GRAND RE-OPENING....ALL WELCOME.....LET EVERONE KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 2 2005, 01:24 AM~4319579
> *NEXT SUNDAY AT THE NEW SHOP....BAR-B-QUE AND GRAND RE-OPENING....ALL WELCOME.....LET EVERONE KNOW :biggrin:
> *


Damn can't make it but you can send some with my parts :biggrin:


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

Dam thats too soon  Got shit to do this weekend already..


----------



## festersbaddream (Nov 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Dec 2 2005, 07:40 AM~4320032
> *Dam thats too soon   Got shit to do this weekend already..
> *


no i think he means next next sunday!?


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by festersbaddream_@Dec 2 2005, 08:42 AM~4320037
> *no i think he means next next sunday!?
> *


yeah December 11th


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 2 2005, 03:24 AM~4319579
> *NEXT SUNDAY AT THE NEW SHOP....BAR-B-QUE AND GRAND RE-OPENING....ALL WELCOME.....LET EVERONE KNOW :biggrin:
> *


 might have to hijack a plane for this :biggrin:


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 2 2005, 01:24 AM~4319579
> *NEXT SUNDAY AT THE NEW SHOP....BAR-B-QUE AND GRAND RE-OPENING....ALL WELCOME.....LET EVERONE KNOW :biggrin:
> *


Hmmm Imma bring my big fork and big knife :biggrin:


----------



## nebraska_kid (Apr 11, 2004)

wish i could go, i like bar-b-que :happysad: this cold weather is gettin' OLD REAL FAST


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 30 2005, 11:59 PM~4311928
> *naw, mark isn't here anymore....
> that shit about pat is funny ''eat a dick'' hahaha
> *


it was nice when pat did not know about lil now hes on here just flapin his gums


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Dec 2 2005, 07:45 PM~4325432
> *it was nice when pat did not know about lil now hes on here just flapin his gums
> *


WTF I haven't posted up in here. I'm glad Ron is up and running I was hoping he didn't go under I like the quy. What's wrong I already had the MadHopper name and your pist about it Mr. ModHopper. 

By the way Ron it's nice to see some new hydraulic companies with some customer service in the game. I like see guys who actually use the parts building them now. Good luck bro!

Oh! yeah, back to Mr. ModHopper.....................FUCK OFF!!!....


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

THE SHOP IS OFF DA HOOK :thumbsup: 2-STORY WUUUUUWHOOOOOOOOO :biggrin: NICE DOING BUISNESS AGAIN RON, BTW GOOD PURCHASE HOLMES :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

ttt


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Dec 2 2005, 05:28 PM~4323020
> *might have to hijack a plane for this :biggrin:
> *



You better swing that plane by my house homie. I love BBQ. :biggrin: :biggrin:

Congrats on the new shop Ron. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## festersbaddream (Nov 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nebraska_kid_@Dec 2 2005, 05:28 PM~4323902
> *wish i could go, i like bar-b-que    :happysad:    this cold weather is gettin'  OLD REAL FAST
> *


homie no body said anything about bar-b-que corn though...so dont get to happy! although you could bring some out with you :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

hey Ron post pics of the new shop i dont want to have to wait till the next super show to see it.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Dec 9 2005, 01:02 PM~4371776
> *hey Ron post pics of the new shop i dont want to have to wait till the next super show to see it.
> *



Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics......


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

congrats on the new shop. Hopefully there is better parking, i cant afford another trunk.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Dec 14 2005, 12:05 AM~4401630
> *
> *


 wassss-uppppppppppppppppppp mike :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

How did the KOS and BBQ turn out?? Any pics of it or the new shop yet???


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanx for the card Ron! Got it in the mail 2 days ago, now I know where to find you next time I'm in Sin City. - Hope you got some time off then...


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

TTT for pix


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

jjjj


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Nov 28 2005, 11:21 PM~4295299
> *congrats Ron, there have been certain fools on this site tryin to bad mouth you and saying you closed down, they're haters homie, fuck em' show them wusup ...
> *


hahaha
That sounded like a female gossip :biggrin: hahaha

But Yeah Ron enjoy your new shop.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Black Magic crew, what are your hours the 24th and 26th?

I'll be in the area and need to spend some more $$$

BTW Ron, check your PM.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Dec 14 2005, 04:48 AM~4402468
> *TTT for pix
> *


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

Whats up black magic crew? I'm in the midwest "nebraska" and i've been trying to get ahold of u for awhile but u never answer your phones and i never get a call back. I know u be stayin busy doin you thing. So i ant bitch just letin u know I'm tryin to get ahold of some of those kick ass accumulators u sell. They are off the hook I have four ball style ones right now but there an eyesore and there just sitting on my bench. I seen a pair of yours a few weeks ago and been trying to hit u up ever since. I'm also looking for a few other thins so maybe we will be able to work out a deal . I hope to be doing buisness with u soon PM and let me know when the best time to call is

Thanks larry
Puttin it down from the midwest


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

got me some goodies in today.. thanx ron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Dec 20 2005, 01:11 AM~4440933
> *got me some goodies in today.. thanx ron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Black magic doing it BIG from coast to coast.


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Whats up ron. Congrates on the new shop hope you do well. hope you and your family have a happy holiday out west.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Dec 19 2005, 11:11 PM~4440933
> *got me some goodies in today.. thanx ron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


whats the differanc between those cylinders black,crome and the non plated ones


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 20 2005, 06:45 PM~4446611
> *whats the differanc between those cylinders black,crome and the non plated ones
> *


 black ones are telescopic cylinders,, the chromes are just regular comps,, the the one set that is raw ( unfinished) are 14in. comps... going to be paint matched


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Dec 20 2005, 06:48 PM~4446637
> *black ones are telescopic cylinders,, the chromes are just regular comps,, the the one set that is raw ( unfinished) are 14in. comps... going to be paint matched
> *


whats the differance between the regular comps & the raw comps


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 20 2005, 06:52 PM~4446685
> *whats the differance between the regular comps & the raw comps
> *



they are just not painted.. same cylinders though


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Dec 20 2005, 06:56 PM~4446729
> *they are just not painted.. same cylinders though
> *


which ones you got in your cutty


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 20 2005, 06:58 PM~4446742
> *which ones you got in your cutty
> *



12in comps,black, coming out this year for some telescopics.. haveing another frame wrapped now, i still have alot of work to do this winter


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Dec 20 2005, 07:00 PM~4446758
> *12in comps,black, coming out this year for some telescopics.. haveing another frame wrapped now, i still have alot of work to do this winter
> *


you got 12 in the front


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 20 2005, 07:05 PM~4446797
> *you got 12 in the front
> *


rear,,8's in the front


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Dec 20 2005, 07:12 PM~4446862
> *rear,,8's in the front
> *


8 comps right


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 20 2005, 07:13 PM~4446868
> *8 comps right
> *



yep


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

:thumbsup: im running black magic,havent had a problem yet


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Dec 20 2005, 07:16 PM~4446886
> *yep
> *


thanks isnt there a topic on your car in project rides


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 20 2005, 07:25 PM~4446960
> *thanks isnt there a topic on your car in project rides
> *


yep,, getting ready to start a new one,, just waiting til i got some more pics to put up.. redoing the whole car this year, wrapping a frame, painting the whole car belly and all.. putting fully chromed motor in and almost full chrome suspension.. only thing i won't have done in chrome this year is the rear axel, unless i find one already done..


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Dec 20 2005, 07:28 PM~4446982
> *yep,, getting ready to start a new one,, just waiting til i got some more pics to put up.. redoing the whole car this year, wrapping a frame, painting the whole car belly and all.. putting fully chromed motor in and almost full chrome suspension.. only thing i won't have done in chrome this year is the rear axel, unless i find one already done..
> *


i found the topic also seen the video that was badd ass. what type of reinforce did you have on it when that videowas shoot. also i noteiced you plan on redoing your motor do plan on selling the v6.


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 20 2005, 07:39 PM~4447095
> *i found the topic also seen the video that was badd ass. what type of reinforce did you have on it when that videowas shoot. also i noteiced you plan on redoing your motor do plan on selling the v6.
> *



keeping the v6 :biggrin: .. in the video i had the uppers and lowers done, front frame rails, rear frame rails, rear axel, and a partcail crossmember wrap... that was it..
http://sikgraphics.com/videos/2nd_hop.MOV


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

hey black cutty do u know the best way to get ahold of the black magic guys I've been tryin for like 2 weeks and have not got a call back yet


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Dec 20 2005, 07:46 PM~4447149
> *hey black cutty do u know the best way to get ahold of the black magic guys I've been tryin for like 2 weeks and have not got a call back yet
> *


it's crazy out there right now.. pm me your # and what you need and i'll try to help,, if i don't have it, i will pass your # on to ron tommorow.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Dec 20 2005, 07:46 PM~4447147
> *keeping the v6 :biggrin: .. in the video i had the uppers and lowers done, front frame rails, rear frame rails, rear axel, and a partcail crossmember wrap... that was it..
> http://sikgraphics.com/videos/2nd_hop.MOV
> *


i found it on the topic after i asked you thanks .and keep up the good work.how many volts on this vid


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 20 2005, 08:58 PM~4447640
> *i found it on the topic after i asked you thanks .and keep up the good work.how many volts on this vid
> *


96, with way to short a stack of coil.. front end layed out.......lol....


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

bump


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

> ALL OUR #'S ARE THE SAME ,AND GOT 90% OF ALL THE CONSTRUCTION DONE
> IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL US BETWEEN 10 AM AND 7 PM
> 
> BMH IS STRONG AND WE BE HERE FOR A LONG TIME.......WE JUST BOUGHT A NEW BUILDING FOR 475,000.00 SO WE AINT LEAVIN ANYTIME SOON......
> ...


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

Whats up Eggers? Merry Christmas! :wave:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ron any pics of your new shop :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

merry christmaz to all the black magic team!!!!!

ron & jess,, hope you guys had a great christmaz and fainally got alittle time to relax away from the shop :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Dec 21 2005, 09:32 AM~4450689
> *96, with way to short a stack of coil.. front end layed out.......lol....
> *


hey bmc what # hose were you running & WHAT TYPE OF Y BLOCK


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

How many turns are on your 4.5 tons? Maybe a stupid question , but some have 7 and Ive seen some have 9


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Dec 24 2005, 10:55 PM~4476921
> *ron any pics of your new shop :biggrin:
> *


HERES SOME PICS.....I THINK I'M GONNA NEED A BIGGER SHOP.....ALREADY STUFFED


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

SHOWROOM.....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Now thats the size shop i need LOL and stuffed is an under statement LOL


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

nice display cases good luck with the new shop


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 5 2006, 01:31 AM~4552177
> *SHOWROOM.....
> *


I see the guard cat :0 :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

very nice lookin shop im gonna have to come down and see it in person
you up for a visit from a canadian :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

rons next shop will be this big :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 5 2006, 01:36 AM~4552187
> *rons next  shop will be this big  :biggrin:
> *



when it gets that big i will come in scoop up a ride he might never notice its gone :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 5 2006, 03:30 AM~4552175
> *HERES SOME PICS.....I THINK I'M GONNA NEED A BIGGER SHOP.....ALREADY STUFFED
> *


damn homie.......lol....... looks like you got room for one more :biggrin: ...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dam now thats what i call a shop looking good ron cant wait to see it in person 

got the cylinders today thanks man :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

its a nice shop ron! i was there last friday checkin out jimmys 64 and talkin to your boy dino when you were workin on the red caddy. hope all goes well


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 5 2006, 02:30 AM~4552175
> *HERES SOME PICS.....I THINK I'M GONNA NEED A BIGGER SHOP.....ALREADY STUFFED
> *


looks like you need me to come back out and help you put up your other lift :0


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Both shop's gangsta


----------



## speedman (Oct 19, 2004)

whats up ron iam hommies with jason up in mn and i have ?4 you what good about split bellies ,and the down fall and how does the car drive with spilt thanks


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Ron check your pms and get a hold of me


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 9 2006, 12:49 AM~5007699
> *Ron check your pms and get a hold of me
> *


^^^^^


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 5 2006, 02:30 AM~4552175
> *HERES SOME PICS.....I THINK I'M GONNA NEED A BIGGER SHOP.....ALREADY STUFFED
> *


SHIT RON THAT'S FUCKIN NICE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

IS THAT 4 DOOR BOX CHEVY A HOPPER!!!


----------



## arizonalow (Dec 28, 2004)

hey ron, I never talked to you, I saw you at the lowrider show acouple years ago with your dancer, my son loved that shit, well, it's good your strong in the lowrider buissness. nice looking shop.
Ever think about branching out to arizona?


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 28 2005, 11:11 PM~4295777
> *I'M THINKIN OF PAINTING IT ALL BLACK .....GET IT :biggrin:
> *


ALL BLACK HELL YEAH, THAT WOULD BE TIGHT, THEY CAN'T FADE THE BLACK HOMIE
GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR NEW SHOP HOMEBOY 
KEEP RIDIN
MUCH LOVE TO 
BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS
FROM 
COLDBLOODED C.C.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Ron call me ASAP


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

...................


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 10 2006, 08:09 PM~5022690
> *Ron call me ASAP
> *


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 10 2006, 08:09 PM~5022690
> *Ron call me ASAP
> *


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 14 2006, 02:47 AM~5044673
> *
> *



....................


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Mar 14 2006, 04:22 PM~5048764
> *I guess Im  not the only 1
> *


He is just to busy and its hard for me to get a hold


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

nope.. not the only one


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

if i can ever help any of you guys , just let me know..
tony your stuff went out yesterday :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Mar 14 2006, 06:58 PM~5049832
> *if i can ever help any of you guys , just let me know..
> tony your stuff went out yesterday :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

damn we was just in vegas last week and went to the old location and them guys over ther said you moved out and didnt know where you went.........good luck on the new shop homey.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Mar 14 2006, 07:58 PM~5049832
> *if i can ever help any of you guys , just let me know..
> tony your stuff went out yesterday :thumbsup:
> *


................


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Mar 15 2006, 06:11 AM~5051884
> *damn we was just in vegas last week and went to the old location and them guys over ther said you moved out and didnt know where you went.........good luck on the new shop homey.......... :biggrin:
> *


 what assholes :uh: 

1880 losee rd.
n las vegas, nv.


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Mar 15 2006, 07:03 AM~5051950
> *PM sent
> *



back at cha :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 10 2006, 08:09 PM~5022690
> *Ron call me ASAP
> *


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 18 2006, 06:56 AM~5073444
> *
> *


I been trying to order parts for a friggin week now...


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

yes Ron is very hard to reach .. i am waiting on my stuff as well!


----------



## ExplicitDesignz (Jul 19, 2005)

Will be switching over to Black Magic from Red's here soon. Hopefully couple weeks!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sup ron n the team :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

pm sent to BLACK MAGIC CUTTY...also called and left a message.......need parts homie....pm sent


----------



## ExplicitDesignz (Jul 19, 2005)

PM sent too


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Mar 26 2006, 12:51 PM~5122878
> *pm sent to BLACK MAGIC CUTTY...also called and left a message.......need parts homie....pm sent
> *


pm'd.. been busy this weekend..


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ExplicitDesignz_@Mar 26 2006, 01:10 PM~5122982
> *PM sent too
> *



back at cha


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

im on the phone to them rite now


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

RON the email I sent you didnt go threw & I cant send pics threw the PM for some reason but I need some oil coolers do you sell them?? & how long are they?? PM me some info & price on chrome ones


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

PITBULLHYDRAULICS.COM
......502-367-1956.....

call and ask for Brent....he has the oil coolers u want...hit'em up


----------



## MODKILLER (Apr 5, 2006)

HEY RON WHEN ARE YOU COMING BACK TO OCEANSIDE?


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 5 2006, 01:33 AM~4552181
> *I see the guard cat :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sid (Mar 30, 2002)

BLACK MAGIC CUTTY sup bro? still waiting on that tracking # from you??? going on a few days now..


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sid_@Apr 8 2006, 01:28 PM~5202691
> *BLACK MAGIC CUTTY sup bro? still waiting on that tracking # from you??? going on a few days now..
> *


pm'd :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Ron call me


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 11 2006, 06:25 AM~5218345
> *Ron call me
> *


CALLED !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 11 2006, 10:59 PM~5224262
> *CALLED  !!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


YES THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

WHAT UP RON, I'LL BE SEEING YOU ON APRIL 20TH - APRIL 25TH TO PICK UP THAT UNDERCARRIAGE FOR THE BIG BODY. :biggrin: IT'S A 6 HOUR DRIVE FOR ME TO VEGAS SO I'LL CALL YOU BEFORE I COME DOWN THERE TO MAKE SURE EVERYTHING IS DONE. I'M GONNA NEED A GANG OF PARTS TOO... GONNA HAVE ANY OF THOSE ADEL 2's? PEACE HOMMIE... :biggrin:


----------



## air280 (Oct 20, 2001)

you get a PM from me Ron/Jess ?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sicksided_@Apr 12 2006, 05:43 AM~5224884
> *WHAT UP RON, I'LL BE SEEING YOU ON APRIL 20TH - APRIL 25TH TO PICK UP THAT UNDERCARRIAGE FOR THE BIG BODY. :biggrin:  IT'S A 6 HOUR DRIVE FOR ME TO VEGAS SO I'LL CALL YOU BEFORE I COME DOWN THERE TO MAKE SURE EVERYTHING IS DONE. I'M GONNA NEED A GANG OF PARTS TOO... GONNA HAVE ANY OF THOSE ADEL 2's? PEACE HOMMIE... :biggrin:
> *


cool...should be here on frriday :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by air280_@Apr 12 2006, 11:40 AM~5226674
> *you get a PM from me Ron/Jess ?
> *


nope,,,send it again


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

some pics of the voodoo pumps :biggrin: with out gauge


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

with the guage,pump not complete ....just showing some plumbing


----------



## lv93fleetwood (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 12 2006, 10:48 PM~5231497
> *with the guage,pump not complete ....just showing some plumbing
> *


 :thumbsup: Nice.


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 13 2006, 08:48 AM~5231497
> *with the guage,pump not complete ....just showing some plumbing
> *



Ron,....
that looks real nice! :biggrin: 

Fabian


----------



## air280 (Oct 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 13 2006, 06:41 AM~5231470
> *nope,,,send it again
> *



done.................


----------



## ExplicitDesignz (Jul 19, 2005)

What is featured with the Vodoo series pumps??


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ExplicitDesignz_@Apr 13 2006, 08:39 PM~5237494
> *What is featured with the Vodoo series pumps??
> *


Back bumper damage :biggrin:


----------



## air280 (Oct 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by air280_@Apr 13 2006, 08:13 PM~5234848
> *done.................
> *



you got it this time??


----------



## air280 (Oct 20, 2001)

please....................


----------



## air280 (Oct 20, 2001)

a copy of the PM...................



> *Message Forwarded From air280
> 
> well the good news is that your final packet arrived at the shippers last week, so I should get the shippment in about a week [customs allowing!]
> 
> ...


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

how much for chrome whammy tank and tank plug shipped to 98230


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Apr 21 2006, 01:49 AM~5284018
> *how much for chrome whammy tank and tank plug shipped to 98230
> *


 chrome whammy tank (3/8 port) $100+shipping
chrome whammy tank ( large port) $175 + shipping...

if you know which one you want pm me and i'll get you a price shipped..


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

> *BLACK MAGIC CUTTY Posted Today, 10:16 AM
> QUOTE(sickthree @ Apr 21 2006, 01:49 AM)
> how much for chrome whammy tank and tank plug shipped to 98230
> 
> ...


 holly shit, for a whammy tank


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

how much for a wishbone for a 64 impala?


----------



## air280 (Oct 20, 2001)

ron/jess

please check your Pm's for a new urgent one


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

got the pumphead kit today thanks guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

WHAT UP RON, THANKS FOR EVERYTHING, YOU WENT ABOVE AND BEYOND WHAT WAS EXPECTED BRO, I'LL BE DOWN SOON FOR EVERYTHING ELSE WE NEED! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $Lavish Lows$ (Aug 25, 2005)

Black Magic Still Waiting To Get A Hold Of You Man!!!!


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Apr 24 2006, 11:24 AM~5303294
> *holly shit, for a whammy tank
> *


 have you seen them??? if i could post some pics i would.. they are nice... but just a regular chrome whammy tank is $100,,,same as what everyone else sells.. less ribbing :biggrin: lol........


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

> *BLACK MAGIC CUTTY Posted Today, 09:48 AM
> QUOTE(classic kustoms @ Apr 24 2006, 11:24 AM)
> holly shit, for a whammy tank
> 
> ...


 yea i have seen them since i post that "holy shit" comment and they do look nice, i have never bought a whammy, why are they so exspensive, hell reg tanks are like $20, did you ever get any cups in for those teliscopic cylinders i got off you?


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Apr 25 2006, 11:04 AM~5310252
> *yea i have seen them since i post that "holy shit" comment and they do look nice, i have never bought a whammy, why are they so exspensive, hell reg tanks are like $20, did you ever get any cups in for those teliscopic cylinders i got off you?
> *


thicker... and they are steel not alum.. on the cups,, i'll have them in my hands next week.. sometimes takes a min on some of these bigger orders.. cheaper to ship all at once then alittle at a time.. that was the hold-up. damn,, i need to move closer to vegas... i'll let you know :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

ALITTLE GAS HOPPING OUT IN CALI THANKS TO BLACKMAGIC


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Fuck, what you hit without the gas pedal?


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 1 2006, 11:59 PM~5354205
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DOING THE DAMN THANG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NIIIICE!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2006)

yo Ron how about a call back :scrutinize:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

Hey Ron, what's up!!!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey Ron, im gonna be in Vegas the 17-22nd. Let me know if anythings going on around that time.(hops or cruises) I also plan on swingin by the shop and checkin things out so just hit me up on PM.


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

................


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 13 2006, 01:48 AM~5231497
> *with the guage,pump not complete ....just showing some plumbing
> *


hey homie 
let me knoe how much for one pump.ship over to atlanta GA 30045
i need one only. cylinders 4 ,
let me know


----------



## bgcutty8463 (Jun 21, 2004)

how much for voodooo pump w/o gauge a shown in pic to 32566


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

bump


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Alittle magic in the trunk. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 28 2005, 09:12 PM~4295235
> *ALL OUR #'S ARE THE SAME ,AND GOT 90% OF ALL THE CONSTRUCTION DONE
> IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL US BETWEEN 10 AM AND 7 PM
> 
> ...


Back in 94' when you were in Escondido, CA did you ever think you would come this far?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Sep 11 2007, 11:14 PM~8771513
> *Back in 94' when you were in Escondido, CA did you ever think you would come this far?
> *


To be honest....Yea.... I work hard for what i did, and it's been along haul...I've been in the game for 21 years....Fuck thats too long !!!!!! Anyone want to buy a shop cheap?????? :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Sep 11 2007, 11:14 PM~8771513
> *Back in 94' when you were in Escondido, CA did you ever think you would come this far?
> *


To be honest....Yea.... I work hard for what i did, and it's been along haul...I've been in the game for 21 years....Fuck thats too long !!!!!! Anyone want to buy a shop cheap?????? :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Got any pics of the new shop Ron?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 11 2007, 10:30 PM~8771612
> *To be honest....Yea.... I work hard for what i did, and it's been along haul...I've been in the game for 21 years....Fuck thats too long !!!!!! Anyone want to buy a shop cheap?????? :biggrin:
> *




thats whats up!!! 



order in ( big thanks to oj )


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 11 2007, 11:58 PM~8771749
> *Got any pics of the new shop Ron?
> *


Hers alittle one..


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 11 2007, 10:30 PM~8771616
> *To be honest....Yea.... I work hard for what i did, and it's been along haul...I've been in the game for 21 years....Fuck thats too long !!!!!! Anyone want to buy a shop cheap?????? :biggrin:
> *


congrats on your new shop. You deserve it.

i have dealt with most of the hydro companies out there AND YOU ARE THE ONLY ONE WHO IS WILLING TO HELP OUT THE LITTLE GUY.

since that day we spoke on the phone about two years ago and you took the time to help me out not even knowing who i was meant alot.

YOU ARE THE REAL FU**KIN DEAL, AND I WOULD NEVER DEAL WITH ANOTHER COMPANY AGAIN.


good luck in your new place.
PAUL
SOLOW C.C.
NEW YORK


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

BLACK MAGIC HYDROS WHAT I GOT IN MY G HOUSE!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solowpaul_@Sep 13 2007, 10:30 AM~8781756
> *congrats on your new shop. You deserve it.
> 
> i have dealt with most of the hydro companies out there AND YOU ARE THE ONLY ONE WHO IS WILLING TO HELP OUT THE LITTLE GUY.
> ...


The shop is 2 years old now....And still going strong...Thanks Paul....Someone dug up this old topic...


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 13 2007, 01:16 PM~8782886
> *The shop is 2 years old now....And still going strong...Thanks Paul....Someone dug up this old topic...
> *


yeah but he speaks the truth everytime i call either ron, jessica or oj help out keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------

